# Post Pic of your Diesel!



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Lets see the diesel pictures!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Let's not all post at once  Seriously though, I need to take some pics of mine. I usually do that whenever I get a new car but have not with this one yet.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've only got this one. I think it's coming along nicely. This is my first picture post, so hopefully it's not upside down or something.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> View attachment 42778
> 
> I've only got this one. I think it's coming along nicely. This is my first picture post, so hopefully it's not upside down or something.


Looks good!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> View attachment 42778
> 
> I've only got this one. I think it's coming along nicely. This is my first picture post, so hopefully it's not upside down or something.


Looks good man! Nobody else has pictures of their CTD's??


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Checking in. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

